# WANTED: R34 bonnet stay clips and rubber



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,

Has anyone got the 2 x little clips that hold the bonnet stay in place when not in use and the rubber washer that goes on the other end please?

Thank you


----------

